# Yes!!! Going Out Again



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Was hoping my wife would want to go camping this weekend but not very excited about it. Then she saw that the Morrow County OHV Park put out a video and well our group and our son are on it. So she saw it and said lets go camping again!









Oh if you want to see the video you can view it here. its about 18mb. Sean is on his quad waving at the beginning and our group is seen riding by at the Pyramid rocks.

Pray for mud!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Was hoping my wife would want to go camping this weekend but not very excited about it. Then she saw that the Morrow County OHV Park put out a video and well our group and our son are on it. So she saw it and said lets go camping again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video. Now, THAT makes me want to go ATV'ing. Have a great weekend. If you need mud, we can spare some from New Jersey.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great video ,have a good time
That makes me want to get one and go riding.
Now we have celebrity with us









Don


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I assume this is in Washington State. Don't think we can make it there on a three day weekend.

How do we get a place like that in Delaware???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great time!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice Steve. It looks like a great spot to ride!









Bill, the Morrow park is in Northeast Oregon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

SWEET! Beautiful scenery. Have fun!


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

gkaasmith said:


> SWEET! Beautiful scenery. Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going this wkend for sure. Went to the rv and boat show this past wkend so its camping wkend here.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey blackdogs! action

Hows the weather in NM? Where bouts in NM are you? I'm going to be going thru NM in the next couple of days taking my mother in law to Phoenix. It's just too darn HOT here, forcasting 89 today.







HELLO, it's October and our trees haven't changed yet either.

Thanks!

-Kim


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! That looks awesome. Makes me really want a quad now! Have fun!!


----------

